# Why this species?



## Toxxy (Sep 6, 2008)

What made you pick the species of your fursona?

I've almost always lived in cold weather and running is my favorite activity so a husky just seemed to pick itself. Haha.

What about you all?


----------



## Darkly Yours (Sep 6, 2008)

A cougars my spirit animal, as grey is my spiritual aura colour, I liked the combo, so I went with that, after being a n anonimous feline for a while.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 6, 2008)

I wouldn't call it "pick" as much as "find out".

I'd like to call it scientific, but that'd be stretching definition of science one bit too much. It was trial and error.


----------



## Cryoforion (Sep 6, 2008)

The different facets of my fursona have species that match their function--

My wolf side is the quiet observer, the perceptive, pensive one who likes dark nights, full moons, and snow--because they're quiet, and they let him think.

My otter side is like a river--always moving, always laughing, rushing any way that looks new.

My horse side is a runner, and a servant. He thrives on being others' beast of burden, meeting others' needs at his own expense--to the point of it being unhealthy. I made him a criollo, because what he lacks in speed and strength he makes up in endurance.


----------



## artwithapulse (Sep 6, 2008)

The lemur pattern is absolutely adorable. And a malamute because.. uhh... all brawn, no brains.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 6, 2008)

It's fun to draw. Nothing deep, nothing spiritual.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 6, 2008)

it blends in well, and i like that, good for hiding out. and so when you punch out the little cat/guy, you end up being eaten by a giant bug monster


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

A friend said I should. I did.


----------



## Strick-Nine (Sep 6, 2008)

Frasque said:


> It's fun to draw. Nothing deep, nothing spiritual.



What he said.


----------



## lawsuite (Sep 7, 2008)

Rhesus monkeys are very gregarious creatures, but they're not above using intimidation to earn their social ranking. Also, they're resourceful, and natural problem solvers. I though that fit my personality pretty well. Female rhesus monkeys are the central members and leaders of the troop, and likewise, I often take an organizational leadership role among my group of friends.
A much smaller part is that they're frequent subjects of animal testing, especially behaviour, and that sort of thing interests me. (anybody's cries of "BAWWWW ANIMAL TESTING IS MEAN", which I usually get, will go ignored)


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 7, 2008)

Snakes are jerks. Or at least, that's the societal perception.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2008)

I've always liked raptors so i went with that.  ^.-.^


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 7, 2008)

One day I had this really awesome acid-trip. While I was trying to escape from my melting house I rescued a talking potato who told me to go find the Great Deku Tree.
Once I found the Great Deku Tree I found out he was sleeping with Mr T. so I killed them both and I stole their wallets. Mr T.'s wallet had a photo in it with a crocodile which came to life and ate me.


----------



## runner (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I live in a cold area, i love the snow and I like the dark nights and I grew up with a dog that was a husky wolf mutt, I have always liked wolfs and cold so im a wolf.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 7, 2008)

I chose a malamute because I like the breed.


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

I know this sounds weird, but it just felt...right. I thought about being a fox for a while but it didn't feel like that was my fursona.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 8, 2008)

Reason unknown. I was just drawn to it, I guess.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always been "the wolf" ever since I was young. I used to howl, bark, growl, and run on all fours. I don't remember a time when I didn't like wolves. I even found a birthday card from when I was 2 that had wolves on it. (I didn't get very many cutsie cards)

When I was 7 I came up with the name Sheba the Demon Wolf. Which later turned into just Sheba Wolf, or sometimes Sheba Wulf.

Wolf/husky because those are my two favorites.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not much of a furry. I just picked animals that I liked for the sake of finally having a fursona after so many years in the fandom.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Im always content at home so I think that makes a perfect cat. But when Im out of the house, Im quiet and I like the cold weather which makes a perdect arctic fox.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

I choose a fox because they are shy and elusive but will do what it takes to survive.
Also David M Awesome, I saw that pic u put on my engrish thread so i put a better pic^^


----------



## Wreth (Sep 8, 2008)

Dhole because dholes are awesome.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

i chose a husky cuz
a. they are very wolf like, but still tame
b. Snow
c. dogs in general are loyal =]

i would have gone w/ a fox or rabbit, but i think any kind of large dog fits my fursona


----------



## Darkou (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, it was more about my body ^^

I love being fondled, i'm soft, flexible, quite thin...a feline! I chose that specie based on what i look like ^^
I thought the snow leopard was cute :3

But the feline laziness and stuff doesn't suit me, i love to move, dance, joke, do sports..i guess i'm more like a canine, mentally speaking.

I could have been a nice fox methinks.


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2008)

Meh i just like wolves.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 9, 2008)

They're based on animals that I like.

However, Makyui is my "main" because I relate to her best.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 9, 2008)

I liked the design of Ratchet in TOD, SM, and Q4B. >_>


----------



## Duskling (Sep 9, 2008)

i have always enjoyed shiny things, being "rogue-ish" creature of the night, and i always found them cute with their thumbs. any animal that is smart enough to untie a trashbag to get into it is a creature to be respected. Raccoons all the way


PS. CUTE!@!


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i chose a husky cuz
> a. they are very wolf like, but still tame
> b. Snow
> c. dogs in general are loyal =]
> ...



umm.....the first two are right, but, I am sorry, but dogs are loyal to a fault. and remember that Huskies have a high wolf content, which makes them slightly more dangerous than other dogs and wolves for that matter.

Also, why would you want to be tame? This whole fucking world is all about being tame. Tame is lame.

As for me, my spirit guide chose me. I am rather proud to have a wolf as my my guide. He is pretty cool, as are most wolves.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 9, 2008)

it personifies and represents exactly how i am in rl

also i thought of being a coon, or an otter, and i did the most scientific choosing meathod possible...Eanie Meanie Minie Mo :3


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 11, 2008)

skox after being a skunk for a bit but the fact that their not too aggressive annoyed me (i have serious anger issues) so i chose to mix it with a fox cause it just seemed to work as an idea (i know there not that aggressive either but have you seen them defend something?)


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 11, 2008)

I just like moogles so much, they're cute, fluffy and huggable :3

So what better animal to pick


----------



## iBurro (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm an ass. End of story.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 11, 2008)

Otherkin>Dragonkin>Dragon

I beleive in being a dragon, CHOOSING a species hadn't been necessary ^^


----------



## Cazzy (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, my fursona is a canine/feline mix, the combination of which reflect my personality rather well. Also, i have a great fascination with both animals, particularly wolves.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

I like shiny things, I'm skinny and flexible, my curiosity gets me in trouble, I eat things I shouldn't, I'm really twitchy, and I bite. :-B

Basically, I might as well _be_ a ferret...


----------



## Kuro-chan (Sep 12, 2008)

Because Anubis is awesome. :3


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 12, 2008)

Thought it was a pretty snazzy combination of my two favourite animals. I wonder if a tiger wolf hybrid actually ever existed  Would be pretty interesting to see.
x


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 12, 2008)

i chose a vixen because of its shape of a body-hybrid (human,vixen) looks so cute


----------



## Jack (Sep 13, 2008)

I just combined my two favorite animals.


----------



## raisedinabarn (Sep 13, 2008)

Coyote = Highly adaptable to habitats, territorial, "songdog," joker.
Me = Moves around a lot, territorial, sings a lot, is very loud, and loves to laugh.

Basically, coyotes and I have a bit in common.


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 13, 2008)

Honestly I have always identified with the laidback lifestyle of river otters.  When I was a kid I would tell people I was gonna be an otter when I grew up and in at least one sense that is now the truth.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 14, 2008)

I relate well to leopards. big(although the smallest of the big cats), mysterious, and solitary. highly adaptable to basically any any environment which works out for me because this cat lives in a COLD environment


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

I've always felt that cat's are stealthy, slim, and agile. I am stealthy and agile. if I toned, I would be better, but am just average right now >.>


----------



## Kingman (Sep 16, 2008)

My species can be found in my home state, so it made sense to pick something that matched where I'm from.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

Saber Tooth Winged Leopardess, Cause There Are Non Except Her! So Originality Was My Theme! Also Cause She Like Me, Is Often Silent But Strong Type.
That And I Wanted A Leopard That No One Else Had Picked!


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 19, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Dhole because dholes are awesome.



Totally agree there. I was considering dhole for my fursona for a bit.

But I settled on the fossa after running between domestic feline, maned wolf, dhole, and fossa for a while. I dunno, they're just really awesome, and I feel my personality fits one. c:


----------



## Teco (Sep 20, 2008)

Cause I couldnt think of which favorite animal to make my Fursona... so I just threw a bunch in a blender and called him Chimera. I is imaginative, no? Ha. Yeah. Thats basically why, that and I too have a mane. *bricked*


----------



## Seas (Sep 20, 2008)

I had a lot of "favourite" animals which i liked but none of them was even close to the ideal for me.
So i've just gone with something custom/unique.


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 20, 2008)

I've always loved the cold, and the fur pattern and eyes of Siberian Huskies have always attracted me.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm actually not too sure, it just felt right for me, I've just always felt a special connection with the fox.


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

Well im easy going, nice, love to be home, (because of skateboarding) swift on my feet, quiet, shy, but if you do find a way to piss me off than ill claw out youre eyes =@.@=

so cat =^.^= + ive always been around cats, liked em before i was a furry,  and can say that my best friend is my cat miky <3


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't want to sound new age or anything, but I truly felt like my soul was represented by a dragon - I have ALWAYS felt some sort of connection to them, way before I knew anything about furries.

Plus dragons are AWESOME.


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 22, 2008)

Worm because I feel close to them, and demon because I love demons.


----------

